
Halt and Catch Fire - jniles
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Halt_and_Catch_Fire
======
qubex
See also: _Branch To Fishkill_
([http://www.jargon.net/jargonfile/b/branchtoFishkill.html](http://www.jargon.net/jargonfile/b/branchtoFishkill.html))

~~~
arnon
Never seen that before, thanks!

